# Bridgeport and clones detailed comparison



## Shawn Russell (Jun 14, 2014)

I am looking to gain knowledge on comparing Bridgeport vs their clones. Is there a link or document that someone has found/created that lists the machine specs against each other, the pros/cons, cost, and hopefully also long term use and serviceability? 

My end goal is to save for the next 12 months, learn enough to make an extremely educated used purchase decision, and of course get the most bang for my buck.

My short term project list is prototyping, tools creation, and creation of custom home furnishing.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 14, 2014)

The site http://www.lathes.co.uk/ has a section reserved to milling machines.
There are no comparisons, but it could be a starting point.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't seen any comparison chart.  But I have seen several different clones.  The patent must be off for the Bridgeport because some of the asian ones look like they used some of the exact same molds for the castings.


----------

